# Do Turks like speaking Turkish with non-native speakers?



## Sidjanga

Hi,

Do Turks _like _speaking Turkish with non-native speakers who speak/learn their language?

With some languages, most native speakers are not particularly inclined to speak their native tongue with non-native speakers, and tend to strongly prefer to reply and maintain the conversation in English (or any other language they feel the other person may speak too); because they find it generally very strange to speak their native language with foreigners, bacause they simply want to pratice their English, because they simply think speaking English is probably "easier" for both sides (even though their command of English may be worse than the other person's command of their native language), or for whatever other reason.
This can obviously be _quite _frustrating for language learners who've really made an effort to learn the language and have been looking forward to actually speaking it with native speakers.

So how about Turkish and its native speakers (in Turkey, and elsewhere) in this respect?

I'm looking forward to your replies.


----------



## Rallino

Foreign people are not expected to speak Turkish, it's not a very popular language, you know. So when we meet foreign people, we usually try to speak English, even if the Turk's English is worse than that of Tarzan's, he puts the effort to help the guy out in English.

Apart from the reasons you gave, (i.e. practising English etc), I think it's also related to "showing one's skills", like: "See, I am capable of conversing in English!", this happens especially with English native speakers.

I, for example, speak English with foreigners, unless they want to practise Turkish. Then, I usually speak in Turkish and then quickly translate to English, what I've just said.

To your original question: "do Turks *like*...". Yes, we adore those people  Even if the foreigner puts too little effort, but say something in Turkish, we get really happy.


----------



## goldfish174

I have quite many friends who learn Turkish. Germans, Swedes and some others. My experience shows that as long as the person who is native speaker has patience to listen to and understand the foreigner, it is possible to do a conversation in Turkish. I really appreciate those people who like to learn my mother tongue and enjoy to talk with them. 
Answer to what you asked "do Turks like.." Turks mostly like a lot if foreigners speak Turkish.


----------



## kenjoluma

I believe most of people (I would like to say 'everybody' but I am not that bold to generalise) love speaking their first language with foreigners. The only reason why they speak other languages than their native language is, they feel it is much easier to communicate. 

I sometimes encounter some Turkish people (especially younger generation) speaking English to me, and I believe this is purely because their English is better than my Turkish. 

So, in conclusion, it is a simple math. People have tendency to communicate in an easier way. (As you already figured out)

My advice: find some Turk who don't speak English (surprisingly you can find handful of them in Turkey) or pretend you don't understand English at all. Or, being honest and blunt can be also helpful. Just say "Speak in Turkish, please. I would like to practise my Turkish."


----------



## portumania

kenjoluma said:


> I believe most of people (I would like to say 'everybody' but I am not that bold to generalise) love speaking their first language with foreigners. The only reason why they speak other languages than their native language is, they feel it is much easier to communicate.
> 
> I sometimes encounter some Turkish people (especially younger generation) speaking English to me, and I believe this is purely because their English is better than my Turkish.
> 
> So, in conclusion, it is a simple math. People have tendency to communicate in an easier way. (As you already figured out)
> 
> My advice: find some Turk who don't speak English (surprisingly you can find handful of them in Turkey) or pretend you don't understand English at all. Or, being honest and blunt can be also helpful. Just say "Speak in Turkish, please. I would like to practise my Turkish."



Not everybody, try speaking in France elementary french, they pretend (yes pretend) that they do not understand anything and they force you to speank in english. even when both english and french are foreign languages for you.


----------



## Binapesi

An old couple from America visited me once during their vacation in Istanbul (we had met on internet), I showed them around the Anatolian (asian) side of Istanbul and they were very interested in Turkish, they had an electronical translator and translating everything =) so I always told them about Turkish names of things. Like what Sahlep means, or Macun or other Turkish foods and places' names in Turkish.

So, off course one'd like to speak in English, for practise that is or to show off as Rallino said (unfortunately), but we're also happy to hear a foreigner talk in Turkish. I think that depends on how good the other party is in Turkish though.


----------



## Spharadi

I'm glad to hear this openness in language exchange, because I'm learning Turkish (also with your help) and of course I'd like to practice it if by chance I can visit Turkey.  It's another question if they will understand "my Turkish"...


----------



## goldfish174

Spharadi said:


> I'm glad to hear this openness in language exchange, because I'm learning Turkish (also with your help) and of course I'd like to practice it if by chance I can visit Turkey. It's another question if they will understand "my Turkish"...


 
Hola Spharadi! I think that learning languages requires a lot of abilities. Reading, understanding the spoken and the written language, talking and understanding and  using the idioms etc. I am learning Spanish and can read and understand more than I speak. I think the difficult part is not if the native speakers will understand your Turkish when you travel to Turkey, it is more that if you will be able to understand them. If the native speakers slow down with their tempo, one will get the chance to understand them and use the same expressions again. People are quite talkative in Turkey and one can learn Turkish (at least the colloquial terms) quite fast. Suerte!


----------



## Spharadi

You are absolutely right! Also suerte (şans) for you!


----------



## goldfish174

Spharadi said:


> You are absolutely right! Also suerte (şans) for you!


 

"Bol sans!" (mucha suerte!) These are the very common phrases if someone is working on something.


----------



## Orkide

I know from experience that Turkish people appreciate it when you do an effort. But I get all shy with my Turkish friends who speak good English. Then I just block. I prefer to speak it with people I don't know, and who don't know (or only very little) English. But that's my problem of course :S My friends would not mind at all to practice with me in Turkish.

I love the fact that knowing (a bit) of a language (literally) opens doors for a person. In Istanbul I got to see a part of a mosque just because I complemented on the interior. The guy showing me around seemed so flattered. He dug up a big key, opened a tiny door that gave access to stairs, so I could have a closer look at the tiles.

First time in Istanbul, I went looking for Büyük Çamlıca but kind of lost the way. I knew I was close though. I stopped a cab, but the driver didn't speak English at all. I stumbled "güzel manzara", and 2 seconds later I was sipping tea and enjoying the great view


----------



## Binapesi

Orkide said:


> (...)
> I stumbled "güzel manzara", and 2 seconds later I was sipping tea and enjoying the great view



A very good description of Çamlıca that is


----------



## Orkide

Keyt said:


> A very good description of Çamlıca that is



hehe..


----------



## Ertpresso

I personally would love to speak with non-native Turkish speakers/learners.


----------



## kalamazoo

My Turkish is okay and reasonably idiomatic but not fabulous.  It's good enough that people will talk to me.  However, I find that Turks are often not very used to speaking Turkish to non-native speakers and so will  just talk as though they were talking to another Turk, instead of speaking a little more slowly and using less complicated sentence structures and using less slang and so on. Native English speakers are probably more used to speaking to non-native English speakers than native Turkish speakers are to speaking to non-native Turkish speakers.


----------



## Ertpresso

kalamazoo said:


> Native English speakers are probably more used to speaking to non-native English speakers than native Turkish speakers are to speaking to non-native Turkish speakers.



This is likely to be true as English is more popular in the world, however Turkey is famous for its hospitality and friendly people, so I believe Turks would try to speak more simply and slowly when any non-native Turkish speaker asks for it politely.


----------



## kalamazoo

Turks are indeed very friendly and polite and they do try, so my comments were not a criticism at all!  What I mean was that a Turkish person may not have much experience talking to a non-native speaker and because of that won't always realize what a non-native speaker might have trouble understanding.


----------



## Lyloo14

portumania said:


> Not everybody, try speaking in France elementary french, they pretend (yes pretend) that they do not understand anything and they force you to speank in english. even when both english and french are foreign languages for you.


 
I do not agree portumania, that depends mostly from the goodwill (and patience) one can have, and it would then be the same problem in every country.
But a french forcing you to speak english?? you're kidding? you certainly know that we're one of the worst "foreign language" (including english) speaking people. French people speaking english are not that common, and most of them do not even understand (beside basics). Though I agree, some do pretend they don't understand, but it's just because they don't want to take the time to help.
You certainly had a bad experience (though you "felt" on a "rarity"> ie an english speaking french  ) Sorry for that...I can assure you that we don't all match your description, as for myself, I feel pretty honoured when a foreigner tries to speak my language

Also, I don't speak turkish (except a few words), but I live in a town in south France with a lot of Turkish people, and yes I second, they're always very happy and touched if you're able to speak their language.


----------



## Eline0909

Since I have spent some time in north and central parts of europe, I can easily compare turks with north/central europeans. The general attitude of north/central europeans to people who speak their language or try to speak their language is very negative. They diminish these people, and think that since they do not have the right accent (which is impossible after a certain age) these foreigners are second class people with no class. They diminish badly these people and look down to them.

However turks are very positive to people who speak or try to speak their language. Even the slightest effort is welcomed happily. And foreign people with their accents when they speak Turkish are considered to be cute.

I suppose that this difference has its origins in the fact that some people are inclined to be racists and they have that in their blood and genes and it passes from one generation to another. People who do not have the "right" genes are diminished and abhored and the easiest way to do this is through the language which is not the mother tounge of the person.


----------

